# DLS amp



## 2.ohh (Jun 21, 2002)

well my DLS A6 amp came in today. the 3-way ultimate iridium 6.3's will be in tomorrow, and the pair of A4 amps will be in next week. here's some pics of the amp.
here's the DLS american site, for anyone interested in high end equipment. 
















dual power inputs, or for easy connection of a capacitor:
















when was the last time you bought an amp that came with the internal parts list?








beefy circuit board, for only being rated 500x1 at 4 ohm








































remote bass knob, with a metal knob, not some cheap plastic one.


----------



## Technicalwonder (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: DLS amp (2.ohh)*

You went all out.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2.ohh (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: DLS amp (Technicalwonder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Technicalwonder* »_You went all out.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










i'll be competing all next season for sound quality







i'll have over $4k, at the discounted prices i'm getting, in my new truck when it's all said and done







but the end justifies the means


----------



## Technicalwonder (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: DLS amp (2.ohh)*















Wish I had the know how and $







But you'd better start posting pics when you're starting the installment http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dieselgus (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: DLS amp (2.ohh)*

Good to see a decently overbuilt power supply! 2x as many IRFZ devices as necessary for the rated output of the amp... whoo hoo! Don't see that too much any more (reminds me of my 3300ic.... 16 devices for a 'measly' 300w amp.) Seems to be too much of a "let's build it 5% bigger than absolutely necessary, run it clost to it's limits, and out the door". There is something to be said about over built power supply, and even output stage..... HEADROOM! Big power supplies and underworked output stages let a good high class amp breathe a little, gives the low end some life, and makes for smooth highs.
Verrah verrah nice!
Gus


----------



## 2.ohh (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: DLS amp (dieselgus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dieselgus* »_Good to see a decently overbuilt power supply! 2x as many IRFZ devices as necessary for the rated output of the amp... whoo hoo! Don't see that too much any more (reminds me of my 3300ic.... 16 devices for a 'measly' 300w amp.) Seems to be too much of a "let's build it 5% bigger than absolutely necessary, run it clost to it's limits, and out the door". There is something to be said about over built power supply, and even output stage..... HEADROOM! Big power supplies and underworked output stages let a good high class amp breathe a little, gives the low end some life, and makes for smooth highs.
Verrah verrah nice!
Gus



thanks for the kind words







the amp definitely impressed me, and i'm glad there are others that can tell the quality by the pictures







i'll get a few pictures of the 4 channel amps next week, hopefully. pictures of the 3-way components will be up later today.


----------



## 2.ohh (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: DLS amp (Technicalwonder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Technicalwonder* »_














Wish I had the know how and $







But you'd better start posting pics when you're starting the installment http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










i sort of lucked out with the money. my old car burned down a few weeks ago, so i used the insurance check to buy high end equipment. i wasn't happy to watch my car go up in flames after all the time and money i spend on it, but sh!t happens. worst thing is that i couldn't tell what started the fire. all the audio power wires where fine from the fire wall to the battery, and not a single fuse blew








there will be a ton of pictures. i have to document the whole process and put it in a photo album for competition purposes


----------



## Technicalwonder (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: DLS amp (2.ohh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.ohh* »_

there will be a ton of pictures. i have to document the whole process and put it in a photo album for competition purposes









I figured you'd have to do something like that so better make sure to post it or if not plz send it to my email. I'd love to see the process of a nice system (that is if it ain't too much trouble) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JEATER (Dec 12, 2003)

PURRRRRRRRDY


----------



## 2.ohh (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: DLS amp (Technicalwonder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Technicalwonder* »_
I figured you'd have to do something like that so better make sure to post it or if not plz send it to my email. I'd love to see the process of a nice system (that is if it ain't too much trouble) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



i'll be posting it all on here, and 3 other car forums








the components came in today. the mid-ranges are too big to mount in kick panels, cause my truck has really small ones, so i'm going to have the mid-range and mid-bass in the doors. i'll probably have to use some time correction, since they will be closer to my ears than i wanted, but the alpine PXA-H701 processor that i'm getting will be able to take care of that


----------



## vedubau (Jan 17, 2001)

*Re: DLS amp (2.ohh)*

Excellent looking amps! I know DLS is a Swedish company, but can you tell where the amps were actually built?


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: DLS amp (vedubau)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vedubau* »_Excellent looking amps! I know DLS is a Swedish company, but can you tell where the amps were actually built?

I suppose your gonna tell us, or something.


----------



## vedubau (Jan 17, 2001)

*Re: DLS amp (Non_Affiliated)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Non_Affiliated* »_I suppose your gonna tell us, or something.









No...I'm curious and would really like to know. The prices listed on their website are very reasonable and the components look to be of very good quality...just seems that the amps are almost too good to be true! The cost of living in Sweden isn't very low, I'm sure.


----------



## 2.ohh (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: DLS amp (vedubau)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vedubau* »_Excellent looking amps! I know DLS is a Swedish company, but can you tell where the amps were actually built?


everything is labeled "A product from DLS-Sweeden"
then in very small letters, on a very small sticker it says "made in taiwan"
i guess that's how they keep the prices reasonable


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: DLS amp (2.ohh)*

damn http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2.ohh (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: DLS amp (vedubau)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vedubau* »_
No...I'm curious and would really like to know. The prices listed on their website are very reasonable and the components look to be of very good quality...just seems that the amps are almost too good to be true! The cost of living in Sweden isn't very low, I'm sure.


i forgot to mention that it's just the amps that say made in taiwan. the components have no such sticker on them








someone said the amps look just like Genesis amp design. i know the cases are the same, but i haven't seen an internal picture of a genesis amp, so i can't comment. i can comment on the fact that all the connections are located differently on the genesis amps.
genesis is a british company, and their amps are very high quality. even if the DLS amps are designed by them, it's definitely not a bad thing







but the specs are still a bit different than the DLS amps.
http://www.genesis-ice.com/
click series III


----------



## Mex gti (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: DLS amp (2.ohh)*

You got some fine gear http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I love my DLS Ultimate reference series 2 way components, and im saving to replace my oldschool RF DSM 200 (x3) amps with some DLS too.
Keep us updated with more components and the install progress please


----------



## 2.ohh (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: DLS amp (Mex gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mex gti* »_You got some fine gear http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I love my DLS Ultimate reference series 2 way components, and im saving to replace my oldschool RF DSM 200 (x3) amps with some DLS too.
Keep us updated with more components and the install progress please









which reference 2-ways are you running? the magnesium (MS5/MS6) ones are awesome because they use the UP1C tweeter, which is found in the lower ultimate lines







and for $219 shipped they are a steal







just make sure they have plenty of power for the mid-bass.


----------



## Mex gti (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: DLS amp (2.ohh)*

They are DLS Ultimate Reference Series 2 way. The mid:








The tweet:








Just in temporal lacations, need to replace my oldschool RF Punch 200 DSM amps (X2) and the puny 4 channel DSM 4080 currently driving speakers, i drove them once with a 200 DSM ant they sang, clean as MOFOs, excellent headroom


----------



## 2.ohh (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: DLS amp (Mex gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mex gti* »_They are DLS Ultimate Reference Series 2 way. The mid:
Just in temporal lacations, need to replace my oldschool RF Punch 200 DSM amps (X2) and the puny 4 channel DSM 4080 currently driving speakers, i drove them once with a 200 DSM ant they sang, clean as MOFOs, excellent headroom











damn, i messed that one up. i didn't register the ultimate reference in your first post







those are a pretty damn nice set of tweeters, from what i heard


----------



## Mex gti (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: DLS amp (2.ohh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.ohh* »_
and for $219 shipped they are a steal ...

Where do you get them at that price? Any online shop?
Might use them for rear fill http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JEATER (Dec 12, 2003)

love the signature 2.ohhhh


----------



## 2.ohh (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: DLS amp (Mex gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mex gti* »_
Where do you get them at that price? Any online shop?
Might use them for rear fill http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


scott bawalda. i bought the A6 and components from him. great guy to deal with and very fast service. i haven't seen or heard of any online shops, but scott does accept paypal as long as you pay the 3.5% fee. he'll sell to you without any problems as long as there aren't any dealers within 30 miles of you. i can get you his e-mail if you want it.


----------



## 2.ohh (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (JEATER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JEATER* »_love the signature 2.ohhhh


i heard it a few years ago for the first time, but forgot it. then i heard it again recently and it still holds true


----------



## 2.ohh (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (2.ohh)*

wooohooo, the pair of A4's arrived today

















































how many people on have higher power output capabilities from their full range amps than their sub amp? i'll be using 840 rms for full range and a little under that for the sub daily. course i can crank the sub up to over 1200 watts, if needed


----------



## flashback (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: (2.ohh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.ohh* »_
how many people on have higher power output capabilities from their full range amps than their sub amp? i'll be using 840 rms for full range and a little under that for the sub daily. course i can crank the sub up to over 1200 watts, if needed









just currious, what kind of amp were you using for your brahma before? what kind of #'s were you getting from that? also seeing as your brahma has been dismounted.... are you planning on making a new enclosure? still going w/ ported?


----------



## Technicalwonder (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (flashback)*

They look like sh*t





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JEATER (Dec 12, 2003)

so why brahma may i ask


----------



## flashback (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: (JEATER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JEATER* »_so why brahma may i ask


----------



## 2.ohh (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (flashback)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flashback* »_
just currious, what kind of amp were you using for your brahma before? what kind of #'s were you getting from that? also seeing as your brahma has been dismounted.... are you planning on making a new enclosure? still going w/ ported?


i was running a power acoustik A3000DB to it. 147.2 was the best i hit with it. 
the brahma hasn't been in my car in quite a while. i sent it off to be rebuilt a while back, and haven't installed it since. i had a treo CSX 18" sub in my old car for a while. that was some sick low bass







all the amps, speakers, and sub are going in my new nissan frontier. the brahma will be ported, but i'm trying to decide if i want to use a linear actuator to close off the port for SQ competition from inside the box, or if i could just cover up the port from the outside with a cover.


----------



## 2.ohh (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (JEATER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JEATER* »_so why brahma may i ask


it's one of the top SQ subs in the world







high excursion and low distortion. over 20 mm of one way excursion the brahma has far less distortion because of it's xbl^2.


----------



## Str8desi84 (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: (2.ohh)*

i've got vids of the brahma saved on my desktop. Everytime I think about keeping my current sub I play that vid and get instawood.


----------



## JEATER (Dec 12, 2003)

i know what the brahma can do i myself woulda chosen XXX any reason you took brahma over W7 IDMax or XXX?


----------



## 2.ohh (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (JEATER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JEATER* »_i know what the brahma can do i myself woulda chosen XXX any reason you took brahma over W7 IDMax or XXX?


at the time, price and availabilitiy







the XXX's were back ordered, i wasn't about to spend the money on a W7 that has less output capabilities, and i wasn't interested in the max. my choice was between the brahma and XXX. the brahma was in stock







it's a mark I, which sold for $340 shipped.


----------



## JEATER (Dec 12, 2003)

ahh yes that would be a good reason








good luck


----------



## 2.ohh (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (JEATER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JEATER* »_ahh yes that would be a good reason








good luck


i'm hoping to have it all installed within the next month. $375 worth of wire and wiring accessories arrived today. this is becoming a very expensive project


----------



## Ringo (Oct 3, 2001)

Some of those drivers look a great deal like Dynaudio.... from the same factory?


----------



## 2.ohh (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (Ringo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ringo* »_Some of those drivers look a great deal like Dynaudio.... from the same factory?


they look very similar, and without having both in front of me i cannot comment. i know nothing about the factory that builds DLS drivers. i know the amps are made in taiwan, though.


----------



## JEATER (Dec 12, 2003)

fortunately i had hook ups on IXOS Interconnectors but they still cost me little over a hundred for the GT series and about 100 on knu wires. 1/0 flat was a pain i dont recommend it unless you got knu everything cuz it doesnt fit very well i know from experience


----------



## 2.ohh (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (JEATER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JEATER* »_fortunately i had hook ups on IXOS Interconnectors but they still cost me little over a hundred for the GT series and about 100 on knu wires. 1/0 flat was a pain i dont recommend it unless you got knu everything cuz it doesnt fit very well i know from experience









yeah, i had knu's 1/0 in my old car too with phoenix gold connectors. they definitely have the highest strand count i've ever worked with







i hope the scosche battery terminals and stinger distribution blocks work well enough with them.


----------



## flashback (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: (2.ohh)*

hey sorry, heres a quick random question...
are you planning on running 0/1 wire also for your ground instead of using the frame? i think i remember you saying after some testing it was found that most car frames don't do much better than 4awg wire....


----------



## 2.ohh (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (flashback)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flashback* »_hey sorry, heres a quick random question...
are you planning on running 0/1 wire also for your ground instead of using the frame? i think i remember you saying after some testing it was found that most car frames don't do much better than 4awg wire....


yes i will be using 1/0 as the ground as well. i'll be experimenting with the grounds for a few reasons. i'll be grounding it to the chassis and monitoring the voltage drop compared to grounding it directly back to the battery. i will also be testing to see if noise is induced into the system through the ground. a trusted friend of mine said that if you ground everything in the audio chain (HU, processor, amps, etc) to the negative terminal, you will not have any noise induced through the grounds. that would totally contradict what i've heard before that the negative terminal is the worst ground because it is the noisiest part of the electrical system. but my friend says that it's not the negative terminal itself that causes noise, it's if you have a difference in grounds (ie amp grounded to the batter and the HU/processor grounded to the chassis). whatever grounds flow through that difference is what causes noise to be induced through the grounds. at least that's what my friend claims







i'll be testing to be certain, though


----------



## dieselgus (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: (2.ohh)*

Well, any potential difference between the battery ground and any selected grounding point in a vehicle will cause a grounding issue. That difference would have to be several ohm, mind you, for it to make a huge difference. With that being said, the actual negative terminal at the battery will also have noise on it due to the fact that is is essentially, the grounding point for all electronics in the vehicle. Kind of a double edged sword when you look at it that way, isn't it?? Grounding to the chassis will give you a more shielded, disapative ground with respects to RFI and other 'emitted' annoyances. I have still the best results by improving the grounding scheme at the battery by adding an additional conductor of the same size as the system B+, and using a good grounding system to sheet metal for all componentry at one other location at the rear of the car (distribution block, buss bar, big bolt, welder, whatever it takes.)
To each his/her own.... use whatever it takes to have no noise.... there is no definate "right" way of doing it, as long as it has good integrity.
Gus


----------



## Str8desi84 (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: (dieselgus)*

i'm sure he's beefed up his grounding througout the engine bay (the big "3"+) 
or am i wrong??
I know when i was running 2 zapcos with a 1Fcap, i still had grounding issues. I'm positive if i had tinkered in the bay I could have had had that rectified http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2.ohh (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (dieselgus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dieselgus* »_Well, any potential difference between the battery ground and any selected grounding point in a vehicle will cause a grounding issue. That difference would have to be several ohm, mind you, for it to make a huge difference. With that being said, the actual negative terminal at the battery will also have noise on it due to the fact that is is essentially, the grounding point for all electronics in the vehicle. Kind of a double edged sword when you look at it that way, isn't it?? Grounding to the chassis will give you a more shielded, disapative ground with respects to RFI and other 'emitted' annoyances. I have still the best results by improving the grounding scheme at the battery by adding an additional conductor of the same size as the system B+, and using a good grounding system to sheet metal for all componentry at one other location at the rear of the car (distribution block, buss bar, big bolt, welder, whatever it takes.)
To each his/her own.... use whatever it takes to have no noise.... there is no definate "right" way of doing it, as long as it has good integrity.
Gus



that's pretty much what i've always gone by, but i figured why not try grounding the the negative terminal? an extra $40 in wire means very little when i just spend $375 to wire everything up








i'm also going to be testing for voltage drop. the way i see it is there are fewer connections to add to the voltage drop if i ground straight to the battery. from the amps to a distribution block, then straight to the battery. rather than from the amps to a ring terminal, to the chassis, back through a ring terminal, then through more cable, and finally to the battery. it may make no difference, it may be huge, but either way i'm going to find out


----------



## 2.ohh (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (Str8desi84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Str8desi84* »_i'm sure he's beefed up his grounding througout the engine bay (the big "3"+) 
or am i wrong??
I know when i was running 2 zapcos with a 1Fcap, i still had grounding issues. I'm positive if i had tinkered in the bay I could have had had that rectified http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


i swear by engine grounding kits now. mainly the ground from the chassis/battery to the engine block. a lot of people will upgrade the pos output from the alternator to the battery, and the ground from the battery to the chassis, but not the chassis or battery to the engine block. that added ground can make a huge difference in some cars. others it can induce noise


----------



## dieselgus (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: (2.ohh)*

Heh... funny thing about engine grounding. I tried it. I ended up with a slight bit of noise, but only during crank







. Here's the really stoopid part. I drive a 2004 TDI. There isn't much as far as ignition systems go on a diesel. I shall just chalk it up to the whacky and wierd files.








Whoo.... hoo. It's farkin' friday, and I have to work on 2 Hyundai Elantras... both are deck/4







Dammit, when's remote start season so I can start making some real money!
Gus


----------



## flashback (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: (dieselgus)*

well anyways please do report back on what you come up w/.... i'm especially interested in the seperate ground wire b/c proly arround christmas break i'll be putting in a brahama 10 of my own







anyways i can't wait to see what happens and good luck man
also to ^^^ thats reallly weird... i've never heard of overkill grounding inducing noise, but i guess under the current reasons for noise(mainly unmatched resistance i believe) that could make sense... what ground points have you made?


----------



## dieselgus (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: (flashback)*

Wasn't really overkill, just improving the factory slightly. 4ga to tranny, block, and accy. brackets. 8ga to fenders and hood. Just wanted to see if I recieved the amazing power enhancements that were touted about doing this. Ummm... no. Ahh, I was bored at work, figured I would try it. Oh well. Real cars don't need sparkplugs anyways!
Gus


----------



## 2.ohh (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (dieselgus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dieselgus* »_Heh... funny thing about engine grounding. I tried it. I ended up with a slight bit of noise, but only during crank







. Here's the really stoopid part. I drive a 2004 TDI. There isn't much as far as ignition systems go on a diesel. I shall just chalk it up to the whacky and wierd files.








Whoo.... hoo. It's farkin' friday, and I have to work on 2 Hyundai Elantras... both are deck/4







Dammit, when's remote start season so I can start making some real money!
Gus



that is odd with a diesel. i did my buddy's diesel ford f-350 and it had no noise whatsoever. 
i stick to enclosure building for the most part. easy $40-$60 per hour for labor


----------

